# Is it worth making my own lotion?



## andreja (Sep 2, 2009)

I am NOT talking about financial part, but how well they moisturize. I've tried whipped body butter, which I like, but I am thinking that maybe my body needs water too, not just oil. 
So, if I put butter on my body after shower, when I am not completely dried yet... Is this the same as when putting lotion, emulsion of oils and water, on? 
Is it easier for skin to absorb an emulsion? Can I make a nice moisturizing lotion, without being too greasy and not adding bunch of "chemicals"? Do I really need a lotion if I have whipped butter that I like?

ETA: I added NOT for clarification.


----------



## Goldenearthgirl (Sep 2, 2009)

IMO Absolutely.  Total control, over costs, what goes in, what stays out, and so many options.

You'll need to begin studying labels and ingredients - you can't compare apples and bananas, ya know?  They are both fruit, but they aren't the same 

There are some great sites with beginner recipes, I think SMF even has a tutorial link, good place to start.
HTH


----------



## andreja (Sep 2, 2009)

I was afraid you'd say so.    Now I HAVE to make an order.


----------



## gekko62 (Sep 2, 2009)

YesyesYES!!! Ive only done 2,& aside from being so much fun they feel great. And like g.e.girl says,you have total control over what you include or not.
Tho if you love the body butter & it's working for you,why fix something that's not broken,kwim? It's highly addictive too ya know,so once you start theres no turning back!   
Here's my absolute favourite place when it comes to B&B...swift is the best,& explains things so you understand them...

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/2 ... izers.html


----------



## artisan soaps (Sep 3, 2009)

..


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 4, 2009)

Go for it! I find whipped butters deflate in our heat and they feel too greasy for my skin.


----------



## kittywings (Sep 4, 2009)

I make my own lotion now, but it's more complicated than your typical "homemade" lotion... I find the ones using only oils, e-wax, etc. are too greasy and not moisturizing enough.  I use some ingredients that sound chemically, but they're not the ones that are bad for you.


----------



## kittywings (Sep 4, 2009)

I make my own lotion now, but it's more complicated than your typical "homemade" lotion... I find the ones using only oils, e-wax, etc. are too greasy and not moisturizing enough.  I use some ingredients that sound chemically, but they're not the ones that are bad for you.


----------



## andreja (Sep 4, 2009)

artisan soaps said:
			
		

> Many suppliers have starter formulas on their websites and there have been many posted here is you read though


I have to admit that it is your fault that I keep thinking about making my own lotion and cream. I still can't forget the picture of the cream you made with rose hip oil. How can one resist something like this? 



			
				kittywings said:
			
		

> I find the ones using only oils, e-wax, etc. are too greasy and not moisturizing enough. I use some ingredients that sound chemically, but they're not the ones that are bad for you.


You see, that's what I am afraid of. If I have to use too many "exotic" ingredients, it's seems almost pointless to me to make a lotion that would resemble store bought. I know that I can choose what I put in my lotion, but that means spending a lot of time and money. 
Would you share the recipe with me? I know, it's a lot to ask for. Which ingrediets did you find helped with more moisturizing properties?

Like gekko said, I know it's going to be so addictive when/if I start.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 4, 2009)

Lotions with lightweight oils will not feel greasy and will be just as, if not more moisturizing than store bought. Handmade lotions will also have better quality ingredients, unlike paraffinum or mineral oil.


----------



## kittywings (Sep 4, 2009)

andreja said:
			
		

> artisan soaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I told you, I'd have to kill you.... 

BUT, you could look at the ingredients of other lotions, research what they do, what's good, what to stay away from, etc. and go from there.

I started making my own because there were only a few lotions that were moisturizing enough without clogging my pores and they were all $$$, after nearly a year of tweaking, I've finally gotten it.  This may be more work than you're looking for (I've always been obsessed with skincare)... in that case you could always just buy mine.   lol


----------



## IanT (Sep 5, 2009)

andreja said:
			
		

> I was afraid you'd say so.    Now I HAVE to make an order.




It IS! go for it!!!!

I love aloe butter and avocado in lotions....awesome...


----------



## bbkimberly (Sep 8, 2009)

agreed! Cherry kernel oil and jojoba are great too 
You can make it preservative free and keep in the fridge.....


----------



## andreja (Sep 11, 2009)

Okay, you convinced me.    I am waiting for my package to arrive. I didn't order anything too exciting, e wax, Microkill COS (the only preservative they had) and jojoba oil. I already have aloe juice, macadamia oil and some EOs. I have other oils to play with too. 
YAY! Can't await to start.


----------



## IanT (Sep 13, 2009)

just dont overdo it on EO's.... my best advice is to use a dropper and drip it in drop by drop till you get the scent you are looking to achieve.


----------



## andreja (Sep 13, 2009)

IanT said:
			
		

> just dont overdo it on EO's.... my best advice is to use a dropper and drip it in drop by drop till you get the scent you are looking to achieve.


Thanks, I've learned this one already.    I scented my whipped butter. I didn't seem to have that strong of a smell when I was whipping it. But now, it's more like an solid perfume than scented whipped butter.


----------

